# Watering a small flock



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

I only have 3 birds. I have a waterer in the coop and in the yard, both one gallon. I treat the water with acv, 1 tbs per gallon. My question is this, how full should I be filling these waters? I figured if I filled them I'd not have to worry about filling them again for a while, they don't go through but a half gallon before I have to clean the sand out or scrub the algae growth, so I'm wasting the acv I'm putting in and it's not cheap. Should I get a smaller waterer or fill it less? I need to really clean it every 3-4 days. What are all of you doing? Also, if you ever have to medicate the water, and end up having to clean out the container before the water is gone, how can you ensure the chickens are getting their meds? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hhmm not sure. I have a kiddy pool, a 1 gallon waterer, and a 6" tall bucket that I use for water. I refill them all each day to give them fresh water. I have yet to have algea growth in any of my waterers and I do not use ACV. 

I would deffinitly be giving fresh water each day at the same time they get fed. Old water is a breeding ground for bugs like mosquitos. Plus I'm sure they enjoy the fresh water.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Agreed. It's been so hot here the algae growth is fast, although its randomly raining today. Our food is in a hopper so I don't fill it but every week or so. None the less, I'll do new water everyday. It's what I was thinking too, but am still curious about the acv or meds if I ever had to do that. Thanks!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

You can try the nipple watering system. I love it! I bought mine on eBay. You can get 5 for $4 and use anything to make a waterer. You only need 1 nipple for 2 birds so if you made one with two nipples you have spare in case anything happens. Right now we use ours in soda bottles but once the entire coop is living together we will move up to 2 different gallon jugs. We have 17 young ones right now.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> You can try the nipple watering system. I love it! I bought mine on eBay. You can get 5 for $4 and use anything to make a waterer. You only need 1 nipple for 2 birds so if you made one with two nipples you have spare in case anything happens. Right now we use ours in soda bottles but once the entire coop is living together we will move up to 2 different gallon jugs. We have 17 young ones right now.


You know, before i even got the chickens I made a few of these, one with one nipple and one with two. I used PVC pipes and caps and they played with it a bit but never really drank out of them. Maybe the cup style ones would be better, they really seem to like dipping their beaks in the water. On a side note, I got the nipples from Ebay also, and 2 or the 5 leaked despite having used food grade silicon to affix them. Something was wrong with the ball inside the nipple  Oh well.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I have had a couple that leak but most work well. I also don't give them another water source so they have to drink out of them. I've read that the PVC pipe ones grow algae so I'm using clear gallons from a local farm so I can easily see when they need to be scrubbed and they are a thicker plastic than the gallons bought at the grocery store.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> I have had a couple that leak but most work well. I also don't give them another water source so they have to drink out of them. I've read that the PVC pipe ones grow algae so I'm using clear gallons from a local farm so I can easily see when they need to be scrubbed and they are a thicker plastic than the gallons bought at the grocery store.


Do you have a picture of your contraption. The waterer I use now is clear and it's very helpful, however it's just a standard waterer, not nipples.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We haven't made the gallon ones yet, this week we will be. Once they are made and hung up ill grab a pic for ya!


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> We haven't made the gallon ones yet, this week we will be. Once they are made and hung up ill grab a pic for ya!


Hello, about how long did it take for them to investigate the new waterer & learn how to use it?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm talking about babies, I introduced it in the first week. I would go in and flick them several times a day to get their attention. Not sure if adult birds would need more assistance. Once one uses it they all will. My dark brahmas didn't need any encouragement. My red production and columbian rocks needed a few days to get it. (Separate brooders) once I knew they would all use it I took out the water jar and haven't looked back since. We are going to keep 8-10 of our hens and plan on having 8 nipples on two gallon jugs in the coop. Then one with 2-3 nipples for outside.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

TravisFoxTN said:


> Hello, about how long did it take for them to investigate the new waterer & learn how to use it?


My pullets were 20 weeks when I showed them the nipple waterers. They went right to them, flicked them, played with them, but didnt use them for drinking much. I'm thinking the poultry cups might be a good compromise for my birds. It allowed them to dip their beaks but it's still a contained system.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Funny you have algae growth while using ACV it's supposed to deter growth? Keeping it in the shade helps too. When all else fails, my grandma swears by a peeled clove of garlic.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

TJsGirls said:


> My pullets were 20 weeks when I showed them the nipple waterers. They went right to them, flicked them, played with them, but didnt use them for drinking much. I'm thinking the poultry cups might be a good compromise for my birds. It allowed them to dip their beaks but it's still a contained system.


I have all mine on nipples. I start them out at hatch using a small waterer, and by the time they are one week old, that have figured out the nipples, the can make a mess in the brooder box, but it is still better than cleaning the water several times a day. I use 5 gallon bickers as water supple, and built in a drain that even drains out the PVC. On my big chicks, I use two i buckets and have at least 2 nipples from each ran into all 4 pens. This way if one fails, the other should be good until I notice it. I did have one drain on me one day, and was glad for the second. When I have to add ACV or anything else to the water, I use my one gallon waterers I have saved. They are plastic and ge tout in the dishwasher when done.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, and I get my nipples from QC Supply.com. I get not the cheapest, but not the most expensive either.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Funny you have algae growth while using ACV it's supposed to deter growth? Keeping it in the shade helps too. When all else fails, my grandma swears by a peeled clove of garlic.


That's what I thought too! Hummm?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

TJsGirls said:


> Do you have a picture of your contraption. The waterer I use now is clear and it's very helpful, however it's just a standard waterer, not nipples.


We finally made it and put it up. Been up for 3 days now, no leaks at all and they are all using it! I think for a smaller flock this will be ideal. You can see inside easily and it comes off for cleaning and refilling. I've read 1 nipple per 3 birds so I still have a few smaller bottles hanging in the coop, until we get another one of these gallons (super thick plastic) then we will make another the same. Now keeping it from freezing this winter will be its own challenge.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

So nice! No spilling, no dirty water! That's great! I've only got three birds, Id probably put up 2 nipples though. Nice job, thanks for the inspiration.


----------

